# who's b13 is this?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i was looking through the most recent performance nissan shows pictures and saw this b13 so does anybody know who this is?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shaved door handles look nice


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

That's one clean B13...



NotAnotherHonda said:


> shaved door handles look nice


Yeah the shaved handles make the car's shape flow better. But how do you open the door??


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> That's one clean B13...
> 
> 
> Yeah the shaved handles make the car's shape flow better. But how do you open the door??


door poppers


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

solonoids right???


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

WHO makes that body kit???? Me LIKES!!!! Almost as much as the widebody kit...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> solonoids right???



yes sir...autoloc kit sells eveything youde need


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that body kit kinda looks like the kaminari body kit :hal:


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

it is the kaminari body kit...

or at least the front bumber is...


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

those sideskirts kinda look like escort cosworth sideskirts or greddy rps13 sideskirts


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll help you out by letting you know it isnt mine... so you've narrowed your field down a little.


----------

